# Can a Rubik's Magic work with one less string?



## Saintlavin (Feb 14, 2010)

hi there, 
one of my rubiks magic string broke loose so i removed it and the puzzle seems to be working just fine,

my question is can it last? will it break in a middle of a solve? 

thanks in advanced!


----------



## ianini (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 14, 2010)

Same thing happened to mine, and then another string broke just a few days later. When the 2nd string broke, it was no longer functional.


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 14, 2010)

ianini said:


> Yes.



i didnt notice any difference on it though, but it seems fine to me?


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 14, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Same thing happened to mine, and then another string broke just a few days later. When the 2nd string broke, it was no longer functional.



but it worked when the first one broke?


----------



## moogra (Feb 14, 2010)

It can work with half of them, unless you're one of those guys that pulls on strings hard like me


----------



## ianini (Feb 14, 2010)

Saintlavin said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



Well your question was if it'll work with one less string, and yes it will. Usually for me, a serious magic solver, after 2 stings break, then I usually take it apart and just add 2 more string so it won't just fall apart on me.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 14, 2010)

Saintlavin said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > Same thing happened to mine, and then another string broke just a few days later. When the 2nd string broke, it was no longer functional.
> ...



Yea, it worked fine with 1 string, for a little while.

After reading ianini's post, it just jogged my memory a bit. When the 2nd string broke, I tried to do another solve, and my magic just fell apart.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 14, 2010)

It'll work fine.
Although if you know exactly where it broke, restring it.
Cause like the others said, if the 2nd breaks, your effed.


----------



## moogra (Feb 14, 2010)

Well the way you restring it is pretty logical. You can count the strings in the intersections to see which are missing. I believe it has something like 16 strings. If 8 break, it is usable (if you're lucky). If you're unlucky, if 2 breaks, then you have to restring.


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 14, 2010)

a magic will work, but most likely, it'll die on you if you're not careful.

i can go with 3 missing strings, but i was going for a sub 2 ( i know, so noob)
it fell apart.

what i do when a string is broken, i take it out. then, based on the stringing method, you can decide which string broke, and restring it from there, without taking the whole thing apart.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, it can last. That happened to mine, and it worked. But I'm an aggressive Magic solver, so it broke in a few days.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 14, 2010)

To be careful:
Play around with your magic until the tiles start coming off. Unravel it without breaking ANY strings. The 8 tiles are actually 16 half tiles with paper in them. Don't let them fall out. Organize your string and use these tuts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i3c2ggjQQQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM9HKmsqFnY


----------



## (R) (Feb 14, 2010)

mine was functional until 6 strings broke... so...


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 16, 2010)

(R) said:


> mine was functional until 6 strings broke... so...



ZOMG-NO-WAI-IMPOSSIBLE-DOODE

well
you probably couldn't get any sub 4s without breaking that. unless you use beginners. still. i like to put the string back in right after/asap it breaks.

i feel it is very fast, but hard to control at such high speeds.


----------

